# Old Pflueger Reel



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is s pretty nice old Pflueger Oceanic reel. It has 3 1/2 inch side plates. The handle is wood, the end plates have hard rubber inserts and the frame is nickel silver. Considering the age and that it is a salt water reel, it is in very good condition. There is a little brassing on the spool, but not much. Love these old reels. -- Tex


----------

